# Tommy



## hillbilly47 (Jan 3, 2008)

Any idea when you will be getting a shipment of AFAW Estuary rods in.


----------



## KingKrimpet (Jul 1, 2008)

Wanted to know the same thing


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

yeah I'd like to have another blank myself... let the newest flash in the pan {Gilly21} work on it...


----------



## KingKrimpet (Jul 1, 2008)

yt


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Guys,

Right now I'm not sure when the next order will be coming over from AFAW. As soon as I know, I'll post it up!!

Tommy


----------

